# The Duckmaster is now Larry



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

As I haven't water-fowled since the death of my last retriever, have retired my old " real life " name.

The Duckmaster is now just Larry.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Nice to meet you Larry, welcome aboard.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Larry, Welcome to the site !


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Hahaha....nice to meet you also!

I can't write either...I meant to say my old real life nickname TheDuckmaster


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome Larry enjoy yourself and take what you want and leave the rest. Feel free to share (Warning)we have a few type-a-holics. Me I am a 2 fingers guy that makes a lot of typing errors so a lot of times its single fingered because I have one that don't follow my thoughts very well. Lots of good reading though. LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thought about changing mine to personal messenger. Might help me sell some calls. That fellar seems to be on line with almost everyone. What do ya think?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Hola Larry

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd have gone with Moe. You'd get poked in the eyes a lot less.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Who is this Larry guy ?? I was just starting to get used to Duckmaster . :roflmao:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

CAM ...read my post called Trap Talk. I need input. If you don't have any ask you trapping friends will you.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hmmmmmm so Duckmaster is gone, guess no video showing coyote vocals,

Sorry Larry , I just had to, lol


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Larry, welcome to the site! Annnd, just a reminder (as you requested) to post some vocal videos.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

If I want whining Ill listen to this, it makes more sense! Hahahah

BTW ED, turn the volume up, put your hand on the speaker, laptop, phone whatever and you'll understand ring how important* " RING"* is to coyotes.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Good stuff Larry!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice video.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Any way a guy can get the audio part of that. I think that would work great on the fox pro.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

It would not in my opinion. I have had several situations where packing sounds were played. The issues I normally have run into is these are done normally before dispersal of the family group. Outsiders are not welcome.

1) If you use the packing sound yotes in the area will avoid as they "don't" want to get beat up

2) If you respond to such packing sounds the group will hold tight waiting for the responder to show up to beat the crap out of them.

In 2001 we called near Ludden ND after hearing the exact sounds as above. The only difference is the pack had a 300lb male within. You know a very deep and short whoof, whoof, Bahooo, whoof. whoof. We moved to within 90 yards of them but could not see them in the set aside field. I coaxed them with a mouth call and e-caller for well over an hour. They would not budge. I mostly used young coyote female and male sounds. Before we left I let out a puppy distress on the e-caller. The big male started barking and the rest shut up. This lasted for 11 minutes with just him barking and no other sounds made. When it got so dark we could not see we left.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That was great! Shut off like a light switch.


----------

